# [Gelöst] Keine Emails mehr empfangen mit Windows Live Mail



## Enyalios (10. September 2009)

Hey,

hatte die letzten 2 Wochen ein komisches Problem mit meinem Emailprogramm:

Hatte die letzte Email am 28/08/2008 empfangen und die ersten Tage fiel es mir auch garnicht so auf. Nun, dann kam aber der Zeitpunkt wo ich auf eine EMail wartete - nichts kam. Ich ging der Sache auf die Spur, schickte Echo-Mails raus aber es kam keine Antwort zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wusste nun zumindest das meine Mailbox echt nen Schaden hatte, die GMX-Adresse konnte er nämlich normal abrufen.

Ich installierte paralell zu Windows Live Mail den Outlook Express - siehe da, er rief Emails ab. aber nicht eine, NEIN, er rief alle Emails ab die ich seit der Installation von Windows 7 bekommen habe - und auch eine mit heutigem Datum.

Telekom angerufen und der Techniker hatte eine simple Erklärung:

Windows Live Mail hat die Option aktiviert, eine Kopie der Emailnachricht auf dem Server zu lassen.

Das fällt einem auch nicht auf, blos wenn die Mailbox beim Provider voll ist kommt da nichts mehr durch - Emails gehen zurück an absender.

Outlook Express hat diese Option nicht und leerte dann gestern auch meine Mailbox beim Provider. Die Option mit der Serverkopie kann man übrigens in den Optionen von Live Mail deaktivieren.

So, warum schreibe ich das ? Weil ich so Probleme normal immer selbst lösen kann und oft auch auf die Ursache komme. Diesmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte einfach da ja Windows 7 in den Startlöchern steht könnte dasselbe Schicksal auch andere ereilen - jetzt wisst ihr zumindest hierfür schonmal die Lösung.

BB


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

1. Ist das Postfach voll bekommt der Absender der Mails nen Bounce der genau das besagt
2. Sollte jedes E-Mail Programm die Option haben Mails beim Pop Abruf X-Tage oder prinzipiell auf dem Server zu belassen oder eben auch nicht. Wenn besagtes Windows Mail Program das nicht umstellen kann ist es übelster Bullshit.
3. Konto aufräumen und IMAP nutzen ist eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (10. September 2009)

Naja, das Programm kann es ja, nur bin ich mir jetzt grad nicht sicher ob es standardmäßig aktiviert ist.

Windows Live Mail hat das Postfach abgerufen, nur die Post am Server blieb trotzdem immer liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Fall hätte mir auch ein Löschen MEINES Postfaches am PC nichts gebracht weil ja das Postfach bei meinem Provider voll war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (10. September 2009)

IMAP und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

